# Museums of Latin America



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the *Museums of Latin America*.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina: Museum of Decorative Arts*





The old Errázuriz Palace was one of the big palaces of the golden age of Buenos Aires. Its architect was René Sergent, who used the Beaux Arts style and who was one of the many french architects who studied in Paris (in this case the École Spéciale d’Architecture) and built huge residences for the richest families of the city. Nowadays it is the Museum of Decorative Arts and it has permanente expositions of tapestry from the Late Middle Age, several european small art pieces from the Modern Age, Rodín’s sculptures and porcelain vases from Asia.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Curitiba, Brazil: Óscar Niemeyer Museum *




The strangest building of Curitiba definitely is the Óscar Niemeyer Museum. Often used in his designs, this place consists in a big unusual geometric figure who is connected to the street or the public areas by a bridge or a set of bridges. This particular museum is known as the “Eye” for its suggestive look and it’s organized in the same way as other Niemeyer museums of other brazilian cities: it starts at the subsoil and it progressively goes up to the upper levels through futuristic interior designs. In front of the Eye also lies the recently new annex building, made on a very heavy-look-alike brutalist style of reinforced concrete.






































INTERNATI


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil: MAC Niterói (Museum of Contemporary Art)*






The Museum of Contemporary Art of Niterói (or just MAC Niterói) is the most relevant secondary destination for the international tourism of Rio. Nowadays, it’s recognized as one of the most important works of Óscar Niemeyer, who often used the Futurism on his buildings. Appart from the museum itself, who changes its exhibitions during the year, it has a coffee store with outstanding views of the Guanabara Bay.

















































INTERNATION


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Montevideo, Uruguay: Museum of Decorative Arts*




The Taranco Palace, nowadays the Museum of Decorative Arts, is placed in one of the many parisian-looking-like sectors of Montevideo, in front of the Zabala Square. It has a smaller scale when compared to the same museum of Buenos Aires, but its beauty and details are also very rich. The MAD of Montevideo shows the opulence of the high class of that era in a region of South America who was higly influenced by the french culture and architecture.









































INTER


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Iberê Camargo foundation, Porto Alegre


























Iberê Camargo Foundation - Wikipedia


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bogotá, Colombia: Gold Museum*





Nowadays an essential for the tourists who visit the city, the Gold Museum of Bogotá has the largest collection of pre-columbian golden objects in the world. The museum shows how the old cultures before the arrival of the Spanish collected the gold and how important it was on their routine, from the daily use to the religious and shamanic employments. Its most relevant piece is the Balsa Muisca, a representation of the El Dorado legend.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bogotá, Colombia: Botero Museum & M.A.M.U.*





With its own buildings in Bogotá and Medellín, Botero is one of the main icons of Colombia within the world community. The Botero Museum, appart from being one of the most visited places in the city, is cured by himself. It has many of his most relevant works, both sculpture and paintings, such as the Monalisa or the Pablo Escobar. It also has paintings of Picasso, Renoir, Monet and other famous artists. Lastly, the Botero Museum is directly connected to the Museum of Art of the Banco de la República, who is often visited by the tourists at the same time, usually with exhibitions of contemporary art.








































IN


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for this great thread. Love the info and photos posted so far.


----------



## jamesmith1 (Apr 17, 2020)

wow it great to see the museums in latin america nice


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Very glad you like it


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina: Museum of Fine Arts*




Argentine painter and art critic Eduardo Schiaffino, was the first director of the museum, which opened on 25 December 1895, in a building on Florida Street that today houses the Galerías Pacífico shopping mall. In 1909, the museum moved to a building in Plaza San Martín, originally erected in Paris as the Argentine Pavilion for the 1889 Paris exhibition, and later dismantled and brought to Buenos Aires. In its new home, the museum became part of the International Centenary Exhibition held in Buenos Aires in 1910. Following the demolition of the pavilion in 1932, as part of the remodeling of Plaza San Martín, the museum was transferred to its present location in 1933, a building originally constructed in 1870 as a drainage pumping station and adapted to its current use by architect Alejandro Bustillo. The museum was modernized both physically and in its collections during the 1955–64 tenure of director Jorge Romero Brest. A temporary exhibits pavilion opened in 1961, and the museum acquired a large volume of modern art though its collaboration with the Torcuato di Tella Institute, a leading promoter of local, avant-garde artists, and elsewhere; a contemporary Argentine art pavilion opened in 1980. This 1,536 square metres (16,533 sq ft) hall is the largest of 34 currently in use at the museum, which totals 4,610 square metres (49,622 sq ft) of exhibit space. Its permanent collection totals 688 major works and over 12,000 sketches, fragments, potteries, and other minor works. The institution also maintains a specialized library, totaling 150,000 volumes, as well as a public auditorium. The museum commissioned architect Mario Roberto Álvarez to design a branch in the Patagonian region city of Neuquén. Inaugurated in 2004, this museum has four exhibit halls totaling 2,500 square metres (26,910 sq ft) and a permanent collection of 215 works, as well as temporary exhibits and a public auditorium. The ground floor of the museum holds 24 exhibit halls housing a fine international collection of paintings from the Middle Ages up to the 20th century, together with the museum's art history library. The first floor's eight exhibit halls contain a collection of paintings by some of the most important 20th-century Argentine painters, including Antonio Berni, Ernesto de la Cárcova, Benito Quinquela Martín, Eduardo Sívori, Sarah Grilo, Alfredo Guttero, Raquel Forner, Xul Solar, Marcelo Pombo and Lino Enea Spilimbergo. The second floor's two halls, completed in 1984, hold an exhibition of photographs and two sculpture terraces, as well as most of the institution's administrative and technical departments.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba, Argentina: Ferreyra Palace & Caraffa Museum*





Like in the cases of Buenos Aires and Rosario, Córdoba showed its big city soul at the beginning of the 20th Century. As usual on those times, the progress appeared on the architecture itself, with the construction of the two most important palaces of the city: the Ferreyra Palace and the Emilio Caraffa Museum, designed by some of the most relevant architects of Argentina, like Carlos Agote, Kronfuss, René Sargent and even Charles Thays. Nowadays, they both also are the most important museum of Córdoba and they both are Museums of Fine Arts.






*FERREYRA PALACE*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*CARAFFA MUSEUM*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina: Museum of Modern Art (MAMBA)*





The museum opened on April 11, 1956, and resulted from an initiative by sculptor and diplomat Pablo Curatella Manes and art critic Rafael Squirru, who served as its first director. Initially located in Buenos Aires' Witcomb Gallery, the museum was later housed in the San Martín Cultural Center. The museum moved to its current location, a former Nobleza Piccardo tobacconist in the San Telmo neighborhood, in 1986. Following a five-year, 15 million-dollar renovation, the museum's main building was reopened to the public on December 23, 2010; future expansion plans include an addition that would quadruple its existing 3,000 m² (32,000 ft²) of space, and would absorb the library and archives annex, currently located at 963 Adolfo Alsina Street. Its collections include over 6,000 works, including those by Josef Albers, Antonio Berni, Pablo Curatella Manes, Raquel Forner, Romulo Macció, Marcelo Pombo, Marta Minujín, Emilio Pettoruti, Xul Solar and Wassily Kandinsky, among many other artists.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina: Villa Ortiz Basualdo*




The Villa Ortiz Basualdo is one of the most relevant examples of the picturesque architecture of Mar del Plata, appart of also being one of the main icons of the city along with the buildings of the Bristol Beach. This epic residence was the summer house of the Ortiz Basualdo family, who lived in what nowadays is the Embassy of France in Buenos Aires and one of the richest families of Argentina. It was designed by the architects Dubois and Pater, both from France who supervised the whole building process from their country (very often in this kind of residences in Argentina). You may now find the Castagnino Museum at this gorgeous palace, with expositions of modern art and festivals.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------

